# USP labs Anabolic pump & Prime



## Cane (Jan 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried these two products together? A friend of mine said he felt the products worked great for him and he gained around 5lbs of lean mass. 
Any opinions would help, 
thanks


----------



## nni (Jan 11, 2009)

prime is a waste of money, and ap is eh at best.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 11, 2009)

If he gained those five pounds of lean mass without damaging the  condition of his internal organs,  then it is good for him.  Otherwise it is not worth it.


----------



## Cane (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there any other supplements you can recommend? I'm looking to gain more strenght and size while staying lean.


----------



## egodog48 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cane said:


> Is there any other supplements you can recommend? I'm looking to gain more strenght and size while staying lean.



there are plenty...


----------



## Cane (Jan 11, 2009)

what suggestions do you have?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2009)

Creatine.
Controlled Labs Green MAGnitude 418gr 40serv
or
Applied Nutriceuticals NeoVar 240 capsules


----------



## tlockwood78 (Feb 25, 2011)

Cane said:


> Has anyone tried these two products together? A friend of mine said he felt the products worked great for him and he gained around 5lbs of lean mass.
> Any opinions would help,
> thanks


Actually i have tried both supps together and I cannot say enough good things about them. I felt stronger, more focused and gained about 8 pounds of lean muscle mass when on them. I really carb load about an hour before hitting the gym and I found that instead of being converted to fat it is converted into lean and dense muscle.


----------



## Hubauer (Feb 26, 2011)

tlockwood78 said:


> Actually i have tried both supps together and I cannot say enough good things about them. I felt stronger, more focused and gained about 8 pounds of lean muscle mass when on them. I really carb load about an hour before hitting the gym and I found that instead of being converted to fat it is converted into lean and dense muscle.


 
would you suggest some pink magic to go with that? it's pretty easy to spot a product rep, you should probably just put it in your forum name.

to the OP - I would go with protein and creatine, and caffeine is always fun before a workout!


----------



## Hubauer (Feb 26, 2011)

I didn't even look at the original date before I posted. tlockwood78 - you do realize that you dug this up from 2009, yeah?


----------



## tlockwood78 (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the products. I think they work well together. I just know my products which I see you don't. I am also a fan of pink magic!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2011)

All three of them are junk.. Don't waste your time or money on any of them.


----------

